# Disney kauft Lucasfilm: Neue SW-Teile angekündigt



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Der Hammer!

Disney kauft Lucasfilm für rund 4,05 Milliarden Dollar (3,1 Milliarden Euro)! Der erste neue Teil (Episode 7) ist für 2015 geplant, 2 weitere sollen mit Episode 7+8 folgen...

George Lucas tritt als leitender Produzent zurück und überlässt Lucasfilmx Co-Aufsichtsrätin Kathleen Kennedy das Ruder.

K. Kennedy hat bereits an Produktionen wie E.T. Der Außerirdische, Jurassic Park, The Sixth Sense, den Trilogien Indiana Jones und Zurück in die Zukunft (Back to the Future), Die Goonies, Krieg der Welten, Twister und A.I. Artificial Intelligence mitgewirkt.

Quellen: 

http://www.focus.de/...aid_849971.html
http://www.golem.de/...1210-95419.html


Also für mich kam das jetzt total überraschend. Was meint ihr dazu?

Ich finde ja das 2015 für den ersten Teil ja ziemlich knapp bemessen ist, wenn man davon ausgeht was das für ein Mammutprojekt wird. Ich denke da wurde schon seit geraumer Zeit schon einiges geplant und vorbereitet...
Naja es gibt wohl kaum einen den das nicht freuen dürfte... ^^
Ich bin zwar auch ein Fan der alten Teile und mochte die 3 neuen jetzt nicht sooo sehr, aber freue mich natürlich trotzdem das etwas neues kommt.
Hab ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr damit gerechnet, zumindestens nicht mit richtigen Spielfilmen...


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2012)

Let the Melking begin!


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Naja die Marke "Star Wars" wird schon seit damals bis auf das letzte ausgequetscht, also warum nicht 3 neue hochproduzierte Streifen. Also bei SW ist mir das echt total egal


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2012)

Man kann nur spekulieren. Entweder es wird gut oder es wird schlecht. Dauert ja noch ein paar Jährchen.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Nants ingonyama bagithi baba  
Sithi uhhmm ingonyama        
Nants ingonyama bagithi baba
Sithi uhhmm ingonyama
Ingonyama
Siyo Nqoba                  
Ingonyama
Ingonyama nengw' enamabala	

Das ist übrigens der Orginaltext zu Beginn des Königs der Löwen. Fehlt nur noch ein Jedibaby, das in die Luft gehalten wird, bevor es sich dann vor annahenden Sith verstecken muss, bis ein Mädchen dann in das Schloss einzieht ... oder sich fragt, wer eigentlich die Glocke im Dom läutet.

Sehr passend übrigens auch die Drawn-Together Szene, bei der M*cky M**s aus der Darth Vader Kugel steigt und dann die Ohren mechanisch angeschraubt werden :>


----------



## stefanru (31. Oktober 2012)

lol.... sachen gibt´s 
bin gespannt was das wird


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

Jar Jar Binks und Das Ende von Indy 4 ^^


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (31. Oktober 2012)

Finde ich super mega geil


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erstes Concept Art für Star Wars 7


----------



## NoHeroIn (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub, das wird nix. x)

Bzw. vermutlich ein totanimiertes 3D-Spektakel mit völlig neuen Figuren - vielleicht sogar animiert? Im Idealfall noch kein Kinderfilm, wie Episode 1 sondern ruhig was brutaler und erwachsener wie episode 3. Aber das bezweifel ich auch irgendwie.


----------



## Knallfix (31. Oktober 2012)

Nun kommts aber ^^
Disney ist nicht nur Mickey & Co und Tanz und Gesang 
Und Star Wars ohne Lucas muss nichts schlechtes sein.


----------



## amnie (31. Oktober 2012)

ich kann nur sagen ich hoffe dass ep. 7-9 dann auch wirklich episode 7-9 sind, und nicht irgendwas komplett neu zusammengebasteltes. ich wollte schon immer (naja) die teile auf der leinwand sehen, mehr als 1-3 auf jeden fall (wobei ich die jetzt auch nicht schlecht fand aber das is ja im bezug auf direkte story eher semi-relevant)

warum alle jetzt so tun als wäre disney nichts anderes als komische zeichentrickfilme in denen gesungen wird verstehe ich allerdings überhauptnicht...


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Um der Tradition treu zu bleiben, werden nicht Teil 7-9 veröffentlicht, sondern zuerst Teil 2-, dann Teil -1 und dann Teil 0 ^^


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JOFgEFWX90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schaut euch am ende das bekannte disney schloss und den song an als hätte george das vor ca 35 jahren gewusst das er an disney verkauft ^^


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin zwar nicht begeistert das Disney die Rechte hat, aber... es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können. Mit Nickelodron. Oder Uwe Boll. Aber auch besser. Stellt euch mal einen Star Wars Anime aus den Ghibli Studios vor. Das wäre genial.

Aber mal abwarten. Was ich gar nicht sehen möchte ist ein Animation- oder Zeichentrickfilm. Und bitte, wie gehabt, etwas erwachsenes, wie Episode 3 oder die originale Trilogie zum Beispiel.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber mal abwarten. Was ich gar nicht sehen möchte ist ein Animation- oder Zeichentrickfilm.



Touchstone Pictures ("Con Air"), Hollywood Pictures ("The Rock") und auch Miramax ("No Country For Old Men") gehören allesamt zum Disney-Konzern. Selbst Verhoevens indizierter Film um außerirdische "Spacebugs" ist eine Disney-Produktion. Lucasfilm ist nur eine neue Abteilung; welche Art von Filmen da nun hauptsächlich hergestellt wird, weiß man noch nicht. Dürften aber hauptsächlich nur die StarWars-Fortsetzungen sein.



> Und bitte, wie gehabt, etwas erwachsenes, wie Episode 3 oder die originale Trilogie zum Beispiel.



"StarWars" war von Anfang an ein Märchen für Kinder. Mit "SF" hat das so gut wie nichts zu tun.


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2012)

Die sollen mal Pabel-Moewig kaufen und Perr Rhodan 1 - 2671 verfilmen.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lykiNYpq5AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sympathisant (1. November 2012)

Was viele übersehen: 

Auch *Avengers* und *Pulp Fiction* sind letztendlich von Disney produziert worden. Und ganz ehrlich: Es gibt schlimmere Filme. ,-)

Also ich hab wenig Angst und freu mich auf unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> warum alle jetzt so tun als wäre disney nichts anderes als komische zeichentrickfilme in denen gesungen wird verstehe ich allerdings überhauptnicht...



Tja viele vergessen wohl was sonst noch so von Disney kam. Tron: Legacy zum Beispiel... Und das nicht von irgendeiner Produktionfirma die Disney untersteht, sondern tatsächlich DIREKT von Disney... 

Is mir eigentlich egal was die sich da zusammen spinnen. Ob das jetzt davor, noch mehr davor, danach, dazwischen oder alles zusammen gemischt spielt 

Ik froi mi!


Gibt ja echt so einige Filme wo ich mir denke "Och nööö bitte nicht", aber Star Wars geht doch irgendwie immer. Und ich bin jetzt kein übertriebener Fanboy ^^

Und wenn Disney da 4 Milliarden hinblättert wollen die das sicher noch weiter vermarkten und werden garantiert nicht irgendeinen animierten Scheiß rausbringen, im Sinne von einer Clone Wars Trilogie oder so


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt waren ja die firmen untereinander getrennt oder waren nur tochterfirmen aber jetzt sind sie ja alle die selben - währ 1313 nicht so weit fortgeschritten hätte disney es abgebrochen und sie wollen auch swtor einstampfen und passend zu episode 7 neu rausbringen aber total anders


----------



## Saji (1. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja viele vergessen wohl was sonst noch so von Disney kam. Tron: Legacy zum Beispiel...



Kann mich gerade täuschen, aber die meisten aus meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis waren von dem Film nicht sehr überzeugt. Ich selbst habe ihn mir gar nicht erst angesehen. Aber bei einem waren wir uns einig: der Soundtrack ist klasse. 



Wrynn schrieb:


> Bis jetzt waren ja die firmen untereinander getrennt oder waren nur tochterfirmen aber jetzt sind sie ja alle die selben - währ 1313 nicht so weit fortgeschritten hätte disney es abgebrochen und sie wollen auch swtor einstampfen und passend zu episode 7 neu rausbringen aber total anders



Bitte Quellen zu diesen Behauptungen! Außerdem stampft man ein Spiel, das bereits läuft, nicht so einfach ein und bringt es dann drei Jahre später wieder neu raus. Das Spiel würde niemand mehr mit dem Arsch angucken, gemäß dem Denken "Das wurde schon mal eingestellt, das wird wieder nix".


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

http://de.ign.com/ne...s-und-was-dann-

und swtor forum

disney will kindgerechte und mobilgames machen - sie freuen sich schon aufs neues angry brids star wars spiel


gibt sogar schon einen offiziellen disney presse video zu ihren lucas arts kauf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xUbH1SEsqiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2012)

Tja, Geld Geld Geld 

btw hier das orginale video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4_dZPVg8KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

meins ist original von disney nur wurde von denen umgeschnitten ^^


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> meins ist original von disney nur wurde von denen umgeschnitten ^^



Schon klar, sie haben aber dasselbe Video nochmal neu geschnitten ^^


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2012)

Und Lucas spendet eine Milliarden, dass is aber nett von ihm... 

http://web.de/magazine/unterhaltung/kino/kinonews/16560858-george-lucas-spendet-milliarde-dollar.html#.A1000107


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2012)

ihrem börsenkurs hat es auch nur zu einem kurzen hoch gebracht das wieder eingeknickt ist






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CCxKUuOn_94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (2. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://de.ign.com/ne...s-und-was-dann-
> 
> und swtor forum
> 
> disney will kindgerechte und mobilgames machen - sie freuen sich schon aufs neues angry brids star wars spiel



Da steht aber nichts von das Disney gerne SW:TOR eingestampft hätte. Die Bilder die du mal wieder hier postest haben, wie gewohnt, den Anspruch einer zwei Wochen alten Bild Zeitung.  Mehr als Provozieren kannst du nicht? Komm schon Kamsi, da geht mehr, viel mehr!

Edit: auch im SWTOR Forum gibt es keine Quellenangabe das Disney plant SWTOR einzustellen. Außerdem hätten da BioWare und EA auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden, könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## amnie (3. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die sollen mal Pabel-Moewig kaufen und Perr Rhodan 1 - 2671 verfilmen.



naja schlimmer als der perry rhodan film dens schon gibt kanns ja auch fast garnich werden, also wäre ich da durchaus für! 



Wrynn schrieb:


> Bis jetzt waren ja die firmen untereinander getrennt oder waren nur tochterfirmen aber jetzt sind sie ja alle die selben - währ 1313 nicht so weit fortgeschritten hätte disney es abgebrochen und sie wollen auch swtor einstampfen und passend zu episode 7 neu rausbringen aber total anders



sorry, aber gehts noch? disney hat schon offiziell gesagt sie werden eben genau NICHT irgendwas ändern.


----------



## Jesbi (8. November 2012)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt was da kommen wird.

Disney muss nicht schlecht sein.
Wie schon erwähnt kamen da in der Vergangenheit auch andere gute Filme, Avengers und andere.

Anime?
Disney gehört auch Pixxar und das die Jungs ihren Job gut machen haben Sie oft bewiesen.

Die Frage ist eben welches Publikum mit den neuen Filmen bedient wird.
Die "alte" Genaration die mit den ersten Filmen aufgewachsen ist oder die "junge" Generation die man sich jetzt mit Clone Wars und einem Milliarden Umsatz von Lego heran zieht.


----------



## stefanru (8. November 2012)

jop da hast recht! so schlimm wird es schon nicht werden.
aber ich denke das sie das alte publikum nicht enttäuschen werden.


----------



## Desdinova (13. November 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> jop da hast recht! so schlimm wird es schon nicht werden.
> aber ich denke das sie das alte publikum nicht enttäuschen werden.



Du hast es heraufbeschworen! Wenn das stimmt, weiß ich schon welcher Buffed-Mitarbeiter bald auf Walt Disney's Grab pinkelt.
http://www.kino.de/news/dath-vader-in-star-wars-7-robert-pattinson-will-mitspielen/326145


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

OMG was für ein Bericht...

Wann die neuen Teile zeitlich angesiedelt sind?

- Ja logischerweise nach Episode 6 würfde ich jetzt mal vermuten.


Darth Vader wird wieder mit dabei sein?

- Aha... Sagte "der Insider und gut informierte Kenner..."


Die und die haben gefragt ob der und der Bock hätte da mitzuspielen? 

- Toll... und weiter? Wen interessierts was Milchbubi will? xD
Justin Bieber würde vielleicht auch gern den Soundtrack beisteuern, wird aber wohl nie passieren...


Da wird es wohl noch hunderte andere geben die da gerne mitspielen würden...
Das hätte auch ein Beitrag aus den RTL "Nachrichten" oder ein Artikel in der Bild sein können...


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2012)

Dath Vader -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass das eine Taktik ist.
So im Sinne von "Wir erzählen so viel Scheisse, dass alle sagen, es wird nix, und dann wenn sie ins Kino kommen : BÄM! Ein mittelmäßiger Film,an den man
aber so schlimme Erwartungen hatte, dass alle positiv überrascht sind!"


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2012)

[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Annakin -.-[/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Kino.de  ... Zumindest hat er Yoda nicht mit "J" geschrieben ... -.-[/font]


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/buffed-Comic-voellig-buffed-Thema-235274/Bilder/Voellig-Buffed-Episode-17-807899/galerie/1479774/

1.Text durch den in der News ersetzen
2.???
3. Profit

*g*


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Haha stimmt schon wie mies, die ganzen Fehler sind mir gar nich aufgefallen weil ich den Schund nur überflogen habe


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eine runde eimer fürs forum ^^

bzw es gibt den typen wirklich aus dem comic

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/407899-killm4ster/


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

zu spät ^^

das gabs schon bevor star wars von disney 100% aufgekauft wurde ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuJXaVrvpXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvOF_SYZpHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in die richtung will disney immer weiter richtung casual 

vorbei sind zeiten wo es spiele wie das gab (weltraum karten waren episch)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63HkLjEDBhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder rpgs wie die hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqUqrv6t4HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder shooter wie die hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfc52wQkCMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hm, ob disney es schafft sich gegen rule 34 durchzusetzen weil star wars ist da auch sehr vertreten ^^


als abschluss ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJlbPXZEpRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (14. November 2012)

Hier habe ich eine witzige Musik Parodie zu dem Thema Disney + Star Wars gefunden. Ich find sie episch  https://www.themanwi...tar-wars-parody


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

es ist was was überfahrenes man kann nicht wegschauen ^^


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja viele vergessen wohl was sonst noch so von Disney kam. Tron: Legacy zum Beispiel... Und das nicht von irgendeiner Produktionfirma die Disney untersteht, sondern tatsächlich DIREKT von Disney...


Tron ist ja auch nur einer der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten. Dass die sich da überhaupt rangewagt haben, ne Fortsetzung zu drehen...


Zum Thema:


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2012)

Naja wer sich an sowas wagt, kann eigentlich nur enttäuschen, aber soooo schlimm fand ich ihn jetzt auch nicht ^^

Aber naja, ich hab zu lang auf ihn erwartet, ich kann jetzt nicht einfach damit aufhören mir einzureden ich wäre nicht enttäuscht...


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Januar 2013)

Alle Welt tut so, als wäre Star Wars bisher das ultrakrasse Independent-Projekt, ein Nischenprodukt was nun ausschließlich durch den Maus-Konzern an die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt wird. Dabei läuft die Merchandising-Maschinerie seit über 30 Jahren ungebremst auf Hochtouren, dass selbst Disney schwindlig wird. Wieso habt ihr Angst vor mehr Kommerzialisierung, wo mehr doch jetzt schon kaum noch geht?! Schlimmer als Episode I ("Äniii") oder michse sein Jar Jar Binks kann es wohl kaum werden und derart die Marke zu versauen... das schaffte der gute Schorsch, wie man sieht, bereits ohne Disney.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18476871.html


> *Nun also doch. Trotz wiederholter Absagen und Dementis übernimmt "Star Trek"-Regisseur J.J. Abrams nun auch das "Star Wars"-Franchise. Wie das Insidermagazin Deadline berichtet inszeniert Abrams "Star Wars 7", der 2015 in die Kinos kommen soll, und sticht den zweiten Top-Kandidaten Ben Affleck aus. *



Bin ich mal gespannt ^^

Fringe und Lost waren ja ganz nett


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Alle Welt tut so, als wäre Star Wars bisher das ultrakrasse Independent-Projekt, ein Nischenprodukt was nun ausschließlich durch den Maus-Konzern an die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt wird. Dabei läuft die Merchandising-Maschinerie seit über 30 Jahren ungebremst auf Hochtouren, dass selbst Disney schwindlig wird. Wieso habt ihr Angst vor mehr Kommerzialisierung, wo mehr doch jetzt schon kaum noch geht?! Schlimmer als Episode I ("Äniii") oder michse sein Jar Jar Binks kann es wohl kaum werden und derart die Marke zu versauen... das schaffte der gute Schorsch, wie man sieht, bereits ohne Disney.


Ich fand Episode I gar nicht so schlecht. WENN, dann war der absolute Tiefpunkt Episode II. Episode III hingegen fand ich erstaunlicherweise extrem gut gelungen und der Teil kanns gut mit den alten drei Filmen aufnehmen. Aber wovor sich halt jeder fürchtet ist sowas hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Wars - The Clone Wars, also diese 3D-Serie war ja schon schrecklich genug... 

Edit: Wobei Captain Jack Sparrow, Iron Man und Kermit der Frosch im selben Film sicher unterhaltsam wären


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Januar 2013)

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Disney LEGO aufkauft. Dann heisst das ab 2015: "Disney´s LEGO-Star Wars" ^^
Hat auch seinen Vorteil. Der Film wird dadurch erheblich günstiger, wenn man die Schauspielergagen einsparen kann.


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

Also als Computerspiel gibts das schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Man beachte die Altersfreigabe "3+"! Ich frag mich ja, wie furchteinflössend Darth Vader da ist ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Januar 2013)

Die Filme sind ja auch von 6-12 Jehren freigegeben. Von daher sind diese eh nicht sonderlich schlimm.^^
Schlimmer finde ich, dass es in den Originalen Versionen wohl auch ein, zwei Teile gab die ab 16 sind, aber mal wieder für die lieben Deutschen geschnitten wurden.


----------

